# Off-Topic >  Connector types

## mklotz

Saw this over on HSM - nice type identification tool

----------

benkeller3 (Feb 22, 2022),

Beserkleyboy (Feb 24, 2022),

carloski (Feb 23, 2022),

IAMSatisfied (Feb 26, 2022),

kngtek (Feb 26, 2022),

luvmygto (Feb 26, 2022),

mccwho (Mar 3, 2022),

rlm98253 (Feb 22, 2022),

Tule (Feb 23, 2022)

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Thanks Marv, I've saved that...handy if I never need it (like a lot of the schytte I have...) cheers
Jim

----------

